
Designr-Your Personal Celebrity Fashion Designer - sricharanK
We are a fashion tech startup from India in the process of developing a marketplace for indie designers. We have enrolled in the current YC Startupschool course that is being provided online and learning the nuances as we go through.<p>Our MVP(Designr) is on play store and app store where users can upload a pic, see which celebrity they match with and follow their fashion. They can also any celebrity trends for those that are on the platform. Currently, they will not be able to buy on the platform. We are targeting to enable the purchase by the end of August.<p>In addition, we also have a blog (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.designr.me) covering the latest fashion trends<p>Looking forward to your review and feedback.
======
ecesena
You should rename the title into Show HN: ..., and should add a link to
[https://designr.me](https://designr.me)

